# Leaning Back



## prairierat (Apr 10, 2005)

if i'm seeing this right, sounds like you need her to use her abdominal muscles more.

maximizing stability requires lowering the body's center of gravity (cog) as much as possible. the center or core of the body is located about 3 in. below the navel and about 2 in. to the inside (depending on body structure). all power all power force and control radiates from this center spot. archers should practice locating the core of the body and tightening the abdominal muscles to concenrate this core feeling. its like having a small ball in your abdomen and squeezing it with gut muscles. 

hope this helps


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*you gotta watch the hips on young shooters*

she has got what is known as PREE- LOADED she loads up hips an on release she is twisting, thus missing target SPOT.. i see this mostly on young girls. open up her stance tell hir she must be like the STATUE OF LIBERTY. not moving bow hand AT ALL till it hits target or make her count to three . before moving at all then next leason work on follow through


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

One of the simpilist tools I use for posture with the kids I coach is readily available. An arrow shaft. I have them place the arrow down the waist band of their pants at the rear of their hip. Half the arrow below the belt line and half above. If they lean back or forward they will either feel the shaft push against their back or push out against their pants.

I also tell them to think "skinny", stand up straight and tall as if there were walls with wet paint on them to either side. I use a lot of visual scenerios with the kids. Digital cameras also help so that you can take pics and show them what their form looks like.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

SpotShy said:


> One of the simpilist tools I use for posture with the kids I coach is readily available. An arrow shaft. I have them place the arrow down the waist band of their pants at the rear of their hip. Half the arrow below the belt line and half above. If they lean back or forward they will either feel the shaft push against their back or push out against their pants.
> 
> I also tell them to think "skinny", stand up straight and tall as if there were walls with wet paint on them to either side. I use a lot of visual scenerios with the kids. Digital cameras also help so that you can take pics and show them what their form looks like.




I have used this trick alot and it works. Plus 1:thumbs_up


----------

